# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  ask the experts

## mps1mps1

Sorry I stuffed that last attempt,hope this makes more sense.
After reading here how much Im missing out on, Im ready to build my shed. So whats my problem you might ask. Well.Which shed company?  I had narrowed it down to <st1><st1>Sydney</st1></st1> sheds and garages or the more solidly built but lower profiled roof offered by All Gal.  Strangely enough living in <st1><st1>Sydney</st1></st1>is proving to be far more of a disadvantage than I expected. No local erectors so Ive been advised Ill need to pay the overnight accommodation and bring in an experienced crew for the <st1><st1>Sydney</st1></st1> job!!!
  Oh thats the other thing. The big pipe. The Boards sewer runs across the property and guess what, the only place I can build it is slap bang on top of it.
   Who to get to lay the slab. I though I might find a plumber who was also a concreter who could do both the encasing of the sewer and shed slab at the same time, and be certified by the Board.  Does anyone have good experiences in the <st1><st1>Sydney</st1></st1> metro area and be willing to recommend the people they used?<o></o>
  Im happy to have my plans submitted to council but to get plans from the companies Ive tried, they want you to buy the shed!!  Great especially given the Councils interpretation of their own codes. Its never straight forward with any Council but with the water Board in the picture the could be double the trouble. I would hate to buy and not get it passed.

----------


## Wild Dingo

You know I can see several glaring issues here mate 
1) Sydney 
2) Getting ANYONE even half competent to do the job even slightly professionally 
3) Sydney 
4) ... Well... Sydney 
I mean who in their worst derangement would even admit to living in that place is beyond me... I mean come on!!! Sydney????  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Ahem... okay I know someone has to live there but to admit to such a thing?? good greif man have you know pride? no shame?  :Doh:  
oooh and good luck with that  :2thumbsup:

----------


## mps1mps1

Dingo,
There is a positive to being in Sydney. :2thumbsup:  The most beaut harbour in the Northern and Southern hemisphere. When I get tired of sailing that little beautie I have Pittwater to the north. :Biggrin: 
If the weather is bad I could always go down to my shed, 
Ah if only I had a Shed!!! :Annoyed: 
mps1mps1.

----------

